# RIP Evan Gamble



## Aaron Sapp (May 5, 2018)

Just thought you guys should know that *Evan Gamble*, a fellow VI'er passed away a couple days ago. He was 31. It's been around four years since he last posted, but with nearly 1,500 posts since 2005, he was a solid fixture for some time. He was part of the VIPRO team, scored short films and eventually studied composition under John Corigliano at Juilliard from 07-11'. 

He was also my best friend in high school -- we both shared great interest in music and film scoring. Endless evenings studying scores, listening to NIN at deafening levels, recording samples, random beer-induced musings and performing together. 

He will be missed!


----------



## lux (May 5, 2018)

This is truly shocking. May he rest in peace, he will be missed a lot.


----------



## fiestared (May 5, 2018)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Just thought you guys should know that *Evan Gamble*, a fellow VI'er passed away a couple days ago. He was 31. It's been around four years since he last posted, but with nearly 1,500 posts since 2005, he was a solid fixture for some time. He was part of the VIPRO team, scored short films and eventually studied composition under John Corigliano at Juilliard from 07-11'.
> 
> He was also my best friend in high school -- we both shared great interest in music and film scoring. Endless evenings studying scores, listening to NIN at deafening levels, recording samples, random beer-induced musings and performing together.
> 
> He will be missed!


31 ! So sad, my condolences to his family, friends, to you Aaron... this is so difficult to loose a friend...


----------



## Jaap (May 5, 2018)

This saddens me to hear as I enjoyed his postings a lot in the past. Way too young. My condolences to you Aaron and his family of course.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 5, 2018)

Wow. My condolences. That sure sucks.

May i ask what happened?


----------



## Blakus (May 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear this Aaron. Far too young


----------



## synergy543 (May 5, 2018)

Oh no! Such a tragic loss. I have fond memories of Evan around here even though he hasn't posted for years. He had a good sense of humor and shared some nice music he'd written. It was really exciting to hear when he headed off to Juilliard after spending time here. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## sinkd (May 5, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about Evan. Thanks for letting us know. 31 is far too young an age to lose a friend and colleague like that, and far too soon for a bright, creative light to go out of the world. My condolences.

DS


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 9, 2020)

I only read this now but it is sad to know.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear he has passed, way too young.


----------

